# Can someone with a knowledge of Signal by OUTPUT explain this behavior?



## Dylanguitar (Aug 2, 2022)

Justy getting into this synth.
Can someone explain to me why I'm still hearing a sound? As you can see, for engine A, I have the volume all the way down.
I have all effects and filters and macros disabled. Is there an oscillator somewhere that I'm not seeing? When I disable engine 1, the sound goes silent. But when I enable it, both the volume knob and the pan knob have no effect. The Wav and Arp pulses work with the sound that is happening, but the Step Sequencer does not. (yes I am sending into the step sequencer.)
Thanks for any help


----------



## Dylanguitar (Aug 2, 2022)

nobody?


----------



## Dylanguitar (Sep 17, 2022)

I confirmed with support that this is a known issue when you select a patch via "snapshots" instead of going to the patch using the GUI inside the plugin.


----------

